# Help in looking



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello there, I am planning to come to southern Spain in February to search for a good spot to possibly purchase a couple of properties both to live in and rent out. I will fly into Malaga but after that I really don't know where to start. I will also be looking to rent somewhere for few weeks, possibly a month, while I conduct my search. Any help or guidance would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Randolph said:


> Hello there, I am planning to come to southern Spain in February to search for a good spot to possibly purchase a couple of properties both to live in and rent out. I will fly into Malaga but after that I really don't know where to start. I will also be looking to rent somewhere for few weeks, possibly a month, while I conduct my search. Any help or guidance would be really appreciated. Thanks.


:welcome:


As a landlord I would say; "please don't". Renting out a property in Spain and certainly buying to rent, is a good way to lose money.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Randolph. Welcome to the forum. It's a big question really and you might want to list some of your criteria so that some of the more experienced people here could give you some pointers e.g. are you looking for flats, fincas, by the coast or inland, price range, town or country, your intended use and expectations. 

In general, from my own limited experience of buying some land in the Communidad Valenciana region, I would make a shortlist of properties to view based on an internet search, then go look at them. Speak to as many different people as possible and suss out who you feel is trustworthy, who seems to have a good reputation (lawyers, builders, estate agents) and take it from there. Ask as many questions on this and other forums as you can stand to have answered (!) and be sure before you take the plunge. I found out a few things the hard way, and now know which estate agents and trades people to avoid and the ones to trust in the town I went to.

All the best


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for that Snikpoh. Can you go into more detail please as I though holiday rentals was a decent enough way to earn a few pounds.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Randolph said:


> Thanks for that Snikpoh. Can you go into more detail please as I though holiday rentals was a decent enough way to earn a few pounds.


You would still have all the additional charges to pay as well as having to pay tax on the income (of course). You would also have to pay management fees unless you are very close - certainly close enough if things went wrong.

In Spain, the rents seem to be very low unless you buy in a good area (not sure where that might be though). I've had personal experience and have heard of many others who have had problems getting the rent and utilities paid for. Even if the law is on your side, it still seems to take ages to get a tenant out and you end up losing money.

Depending where you buy, certain regions now require a licence from the tourist office. This has proved to be almost impossible to get for many. As a consequence, many people rent out illegally.


Another issue is what to do with the property later on. The resale market really isn't good in Spain and may never be again. Who would you leave the properties to? Have you thought about the tax involved?


I really could go on for hours with many personal anecdotes - but won't bore you all.

If I had my time again, I wouldn't have bought any of the properties that I have apart from our own villa (and even then maybe I should have rented - maybe??).


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Frank B said:


> Hi Randolph. Welcome to the forum. It's a big question really and you might want to list some of your criteria so that some of the more experienced people here could give you some pointers e.g. are you looking for flats, fincas, by the coast or inland, price range, town or country, your intended use and expectations.
> 
> In general, from my own limited experience of buying some land in the Communidad Valenciana region, I would make a shortlist of properties to view based on an internet search, then go look at them. Speak to as many different people as possible and suss out who you feel is trustworthy, who seems to have a good reputation (lawyers, builders, estate agents) and take it from there. Ask as many questions on this and other forums as you can stand to have answered (!) and be sure before you take the plunge. I found out a few things the hard way, and now know which estate agents and trades people to avoid and the ones to trust in the town I went to.
> 
> All the best


Thanks Frank B, I'm pretty open but would like somewhere not too far from airport and the coast. I was thinking of small traditional houses or apartments. The amount I have would depend on if I could arrange finance and split my pot up. I'm looking to get out of the UK and have a peaceful life while earning a few quid to let me concentrate on writing. I have a CELTA qualification to teach English so may bring this into play also. Obviously I don't want to get caught out in a dodgy investment and I'm not that greedy. I just need to be confident that any purchase would be easily rented out during the holidays.


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You would still have all the additional charges to pay as well as having to pay tax on the income (of course). You would also have to pay management fees unless you are very close - certainly close enough if things went wrong.
> 
> In Spain, the rents seem to be very low unless you buy in a good area (not sure where that might be though). I've had personal experience and have heard of many others who have had problems getting the rent and utilities paid for. Even if the law is on your side, it still seems to take ages to get a tenant out and you end up losing money.
> 
> ...


Thanks Snikpoh.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

People will always need property, whether it's land and/ or houses, flats etc. But with the way the economy is in Spain (and how the Spanish authorities seem to excel at screwing it up even further) the return on any property is now a lengthy waiting game. It might be possible to be clever with your money, but you probably know already that proximity to the coasts and airports usually means higher prices for property (and also higher rents I would expect).

Are you set on flats or houses, or would you consider more alternative housing options? There are a few of those in southern Spain if you aren't averse to a more Bohemian lifestyle! And there is a market for people looking for alternative holiday accommodation these days e.g. yurts. Just a thought.


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

I have an open mind. Thanks Frank B.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Randolf we have started looking in Malaga and Cadiz. Around Malaga we were attracted to places on the railway. We thought that might be an extra attraction as there is a line inland to Alora going through Pizarra and a coastal line going west. Perfect for commutors to Malaga when the recovery comes  And for us as we get old public transport will be important and I prefer trains to buses. I also think trains atttract investment.

We have looked at a few properties with rental options (self contained mini house in grounds for example) but we hear too much similar to the thought of snikpoh. My wife is Spanish and we have family down that way and they don't see it as a useful option.

The good side (being selfish) is prices are still tumbling. We saw a 220,000 Es reduced to 110,000 Es. When we didn't reply in 2 days we received the message "of course open to negotiation".

Our fear from what we have seen is that you could end up being surrounded by empty, or very frequently unoccupied homes. But we will try and get a rent prior to buy period. And that seems often available.

But enjoy the process. It's a great way to see more of Spain.


----------



## Randolph (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Alborino.


----------

